# Vickers-Armstrong Spitfire FR XIVe



## mauld (Feb 10, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3SyDtG6hhQ_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2015)

Wonderful !


----------



## pbehn (Feb 10, 2015)

love it


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2015)

Sweet music! Love the growl of the Griffon; a much more muscular sound. The 'XIV is my favourite mark of Spit.


----------

